# Snow socks vs chains



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

Well I'm in the French alps 1st time ive used the socks I can't believe how good they are. One thing I noticed better than chains if you go where I've been tunnel after tunnel masses of snow no problems gowing threw tunnel ( no snow) with socks.if you have chains on wat a noise and racket you make cos your not on snow.
Tude


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Are they acceptable in those areas where it is obligatory to carry chains do you know?

Dick


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

i have both for my car

i had to use my snow socks in december in the french alps and they were great

easy to fit and light

are they legal, i think so, the police want to get everybody moving, if you are moving in socks they seem happy

chains take a while to get on and need adjusting so you delay the procession

30% had sock the rest had cheap chains 

i would be happy just with socks

n


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Do the socks work in mud and rain soaked ground.

cabby


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

As I understand it they are legal in the French Alps. I found this:

Q12 Are AutoSock approved for use in the Alps, where "snow chains" are compulsory?
AutoSock have been approved since 2010 for use in France as an alternative to metal snow chains where the B26 snow chain signs require snow chains to be carried. Visitors to France will need to download a sticker to fix to the AutoSock storage bag, and are also advised to download the relevant details, taken from the Gendarmerie website, and AutoSock's press release.

AutoSock can also legally be used when snowchains must be carried or fitted in the Czech Republic, Germany, and Slovenia. from http://www.autosock.co.uk/faqs/#q12

We haven't had to use ours yet.


----------



## Habilis-abilis (Feb 10, 2012)

I have expirience of repairing the damage done by running socks to long off snow,the temptation is there because they don't clatter and vibrate like chains.
They shred and get tangled round the drive shalft and ripping the cv. boot.
I use them but only when needed and look for signs of breaking up when ever possible.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

we have both chains (Spikes Spiders) and socks in our m/h but so far have yet to use either in 10 years! we're off the Alps at the end of next week and I hope to bring them back in pristine condition again!

I got the socks last year as in interim measure if conditions don't demand full chains

I also keep a pair in my car here, just in case


----------



## celtic-islander (Apr 24, 2010)

Snowsocks are good; they will turn a standard summer tyre into a winter tyre, giving far superior braking and handling performance. however as Habilis-abilis has discovered to his cost, they will break down relatively quickly if used on Tarmac. 
If anybody is considering using their motorhome in the Alps or Pyrenees I would strongly recommend fitting full winter tyres (marked with a snowflake on the side wall ) as the grip they give in cold conditions is outstanding. Their breaking and handling characteristics outperform standard summer tyres upto around 8-9 degrees C. make no more road noise, and appear to wear as well as summer tyres.
When the going gets really bad, there is no substitute for proper snow chains. If you are struggling with chains, it really is time to pull over and put the kettle on!


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*Snow socks*

As to the break up of socks mine say as soon as the material turns black don't use them anymore.i will admit they won't last as long as chains the bit in between tunnels wins it for me .a friend of mine on here as them that look like chains but they are rope he also had no problem and said these beat chains hands down he has been to Italy and encounted about 5 tunnels all quite long climbing the alps in heavy snow


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

celtic-islander said:


> Snowsocks are good; they will turn a standard summer tyre into a winter tyre, giving far superior braking and handling performance. however as Habilis-abilis has discovered to his cost, they will break down relatively quickly if used on Tarmac.
> If anybody is considering using their motorhome in the Alps or Pyrenees I would strongly recommend fitting full winter tyres (marked with a snowflake on the side wall ) as the grip they give in cold conditions is outstanding. Their breaking and handling characteristics outperform standard summer tyres upto around 8-9 degrees C. make no more road noise, and appear to wear as well as summer tyres.
> When the going gets really bad, there is no substitute for proper snow chains. If you are struggling with chains, it really is time to pull over and put the kettle on!


I've got full snow tyres all around. Are you suggesting snowsocs would give me little advantage?

Dick


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

Glandwr said:


> celtic-islander said:
> 
> 
> > Snowsocks are good; they will turn a standard summer tyre into a winter tyre, giving far superior braking and handling performance. however as Habilis-abilis has discovered to his cost, they will break down relatively quickly if used on Tarmac.
> ...


I have winter tyres on but snow socks are a step up, I have used them and was impressed

not just the weight but the ease of on and off, it's takes a couple of minutes

why would you leave them on, on Tarmac , take them off ASAP

auto socks by the way, nice product

n


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

I have no experience of using snow socks/chains/winter tires in Europe but I do in Canada where in parts it is a legal requirement to carry chains. Two weeks ago I was driving around Whistler BC ( worst snow for 20 years- lack of!) in our Jeep Wrangler and even that is not exempt!

For what it is worth IMHO it depends on how much you will be driving on snow, if it is only rarely I would consider socks but take them off as soon as you hit tarmac or a couple dozen kilometres and they will be dead or worse wrapped round the transmission. Much easier than chains to put on and off though. Deep snow it has to be chains.

Proper winter tires are ideal but accept that may not be practical on the motorhome, it just depends on how much you will use them!


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Obviously the posters on this thread know about snow,so perhaps you could help with my query.

I am planning to go to Italy in April, and again in December. If I go through Switzerland on the motorways and down past Lake Como, am I likely to need snow chains/socks either or both times? I have all- weather tyres, which I understand comply as 'winter tyres', though obviously aren't as good as full 'snow' tyres. Any advice most welcome - thanks


----------



## celtic-islander (Apr 24, 2010)

I haven't personally put snowsocks on winter tyres, only standard motor home tyres. I started to carry snowsocks after failing to climb a modest hill with a bend in my old Elddis 180, Once it lost traction, it did`t just stop, but started sliding backwards, I tried to gently move forward again once it came to rest only to start sliding backwards again! javascript:emoticon('8O')
Once I started to take the motorhome skiing I invested in a full set of Verdeistain winter tyres, as a result it now seem to think its a four wheel drive! I've climbed narrow mountain roads without wheel slip, jumped out on arrival only to realise how slippery it was underfoot.javascript:emoticon('') to say I`am impressed is an understatement...
as to weather snow socks are better than proper winter tyre ( I`am not referring to general M&S tyres) I don't believe so, as you have the disadvantage of the wear factor through tunnels and clear patches of tarmac. I realise people will point out the cost, but with an expensive motorhome, loaded with all your belongings, not to mention your own safety, as well as other road users, I believe its a modest price to pay.

A quick google search bought this up from Which

http://www.which.co.uk/news/2012/02/exclusive-which-car-snow-socks-test-278731/

*Serious differences in performance on snow*

The snow sock test highlighted some dramatic - and potentially life-saving - differences in performance. For example, it took almost twice as long for a car fitted with summer tyres to stop as one wearing snow socks.

Yet even the best snow socks can't match the braking and traction of decent winter tyres. But with a set of snow socks costing around £60, they're a much cheaper alternative for dealing with bouts of snow and ice.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I have just come down through Italy. There are frequent signs on the main routes some saying snow tyres or chain are obligatory and some saying just chains right down to Puglia in the south

Dick

sorry should add during winter months with specific dates which I'm afraid I can't remember


----------



## celtic-islander (Apr 24, 2010)

hblewett, I believe its compulsory to carry snowchains through Switzerland, Also Italy between October 15th and April 15th. Also dont forget your Vinaigrette for Switzerland.


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

My tuppence worth - re: snow socks
I just came back from the Jura in France and was up above the snow line the whole time. Conditions were very snowy, but the roads were alternately, snow and ice, slush, black ice and wet. 
The socks were amazing in the snow. Problem came when stuck in miles of slow moving traffic up and down the mountain - with the differing conditions, the socks got quite thrashed but there was no way I could stop to take them off because of the traffic. In any case, we'd have a mile or two of clear tarmac, then up an incline, and in the snow or black ice again. Treacherous.
Conclusion: 
Snow socks will be great to get you out of a pickle, but snow chains would be wise if conditions might be variable and you're going to be up there for a while. I will be taking both chains and socks next year. Of course snow tyres are the best solution (I'm Canadian and boy do I know about driving on snow and ice) but you have to have the dosh and a place to store the other set!
Jacsprat


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

It doesn't need to be expensive. I got a set of Wanli 215 75 16 L113 S 2093 SNOWGRIPS mail order from the firm below 19 months ago for less than £70 each. Had them delivered to my local garage who fitted them for a tenner each. I run them all year and have done 20k kilometres with very little sign of wear and less noise than the Continentals I had on before.

I've sailed through 6/7 inches of fresh snow with them from Koblenz to Calais.

http://www.tyres-pneus-online.co.uk/car-tyres/WANLI/S,2093,SNOWGRIP/

I see that size is out of stock at the moment

Dick


----------

